# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Mjeku popullor, një dhunues brutal

## iliria e para

Rrëfim tronditës i prishtinases F. K. për vizitën te hoxha Safet Zeqiri 

Mjeku popullor, një dhunues brutal

Viktima F.K. ka shkuar për të shëruar kokëdhembjet Kur është zgjuar nga gjumi veten e ka parë lakuriq, ndërsa pas kthimit në shtëpi në brendi të vaginës gjenitale ajo ka gjetur letra, penj dhe qime Më pas, kanë filluar gjakderdhjet. Këtë e ka bërë Safet Zeqiri, i njohur si mjek popullor 

LORIK PUSTINA

Prishtinë, Fushë-Kosovë, 13 prill - Një dhomë e errët me kukulla të drunjta, tavolina të përmbysura dhe tre qirinj, të mjaftueshëm për ti parë fytyrat e njerëzve. 
Safet Zeqiri apo siç e njohin në Fushë-Kosovë hoxha, priste e i përcillte pacientët e tij. Ai shitej për mjek popullor, që me anë të magjisë mëtonte të shëronte sëmundje të ndryshme. Së paku kështu është paraqitur deri të mërkurën, kur policia e ka vënë nën pranga, i dyshuar për dhunimin e shumë vajzave dhe grave, të cilat kanë shkuar tek ai për të gjetur shërim. 
Ato kanë shpresuar në diskrecion, si dhe në sukses, pa terapi të lodhshme, me ilaçe dhe pa injeksione. 
Njëra nga to, F.K., nga Prishtina. 
Unë kisha kokëdhembje të madhe, më binte të fikët dhe mjekët nuk ma gjenin çaren Andaj, prej dikah dëgjova se hoxha në Fushë-Kosovë  mund të më shërojë.
Por, shpresa se do të mund të shërohet nga bamirësi asaj i është shndërruar në një ankth të vërtetë. E martuar, F.K. ka edhe fëmijë. 
Hyna te hoxha dhe ai më tha se do të më shërojë me anë të magjive Filloi të lexojë Kuranin. Më tha se jam shumë e sëmurë dhe do të vdisja shumë shpejt, por ai do të më shëronte. Më pas, më dha një gotë me një materie të lëngshme ta pi.
Me ta pirë këtë materie, që policia dyshon të jetë chloform, materie e cila të vë në gjumë, F.K. është alivanosur dhe tutje nuk ka ditur dhe ndie asgjë. 
Pasi asaj i është rikthyer vetëdija dhe e ka parë veten lakuriq, është tmerruar. 
E kam pyetur se pse dhe si ka ndodhur kjo. Ai më tha se kjo është pjesë e ritualit, tani jam shëruar dhe nëse i tregoj dikujt lidhur me këtë do ti përdorë magjitë që të mi paralizojë fëmijët, thotë ajo. 
E frikësuar, ajo kthehet në shtëpi. Familjes nuk i tregon asgjë. 
Por, në mbrëmje ajo ndien dhembje të mëdha në fund të barkut. 
Më të shkuar në toilet, ajo nxjerr nga vagina penj të najlonit, penj për qepje, copëza të letrave, qime të gjata, përcjellë me shumë gjakderdhje. 
Shkova në Emergjencë, por nuk mundën të më ndihmojnë, e më pas në Gjinekologji, tregon ajo. 
Në Gjinekologji, në raportin e datës 15 dhjetor 2005, është po e njëjta diagnozë. Ajo ishte dhunuar në gjendje të pavetëdijshme. 
Hoxha kishte përdorur mjete të ndryshme dhe materiale të shumta, për ta trajtuar viktimën në mënyrën më mizore të mundshme. 
Pas kësaj, F.K. paraqitet në polici me deklaratë, ndërsa njësiti i krimeve rajonale i fillon hetimet. 
Bazuar në hetimet, del se shumë viktima të tilla kanë kaluar nëpër duart e hoxhës nga Fushë-Kosova. Mjeku popullor më pas mësohet të jetë një sadist, që në emër të mjekësisë popullore ka dhunuar më shumë se 7 vajza, e ka shfrytëzuar rastin dhe ka kryer akt seksual me viktimën F.K.
Burime brenda policisë kanë bërë të ditur se dyshohet se Zeqiri e ka dhunuar një femër nga Gjilani, si dhe tri vajza të tjera nga Fushë-Kosova. 
Jo të gjitha viktimat kanë dhënë deklaratë para hetuesve, të frikësuara nga kërcënimet e të ashtuquajturit mjek popullor. 
Burime të policisë kanë bërë të ditur se kohë më parë, hoxha është rrahur nga V.S. banor i Prishtinës, të cilit Zeqiri, në emër të bamirësisë, ia ka dhunuar motrën dhe kushërirën. 
Sikurse edhe dy viktimat F.K. dhe F.S., ashtu edhe këto të tria janë trajtuar në mënyrë sadiste nga mjeku popullor. 
Policia e ka arrestuar Zeqirin në shtëpinë e tij, ku janë gjetur medikamente të shumta me shenjë të shoqatës farmaceutike të Kosovës, të cilat i dyshuari i ka shitur ilegalisht, tha Sabrije Kamberi, zëdhënëse e SHPK-së. 
Viktimat të cilat kanë dhënë deklaratë janë dërguar në qendrën patologjike në Prishtinë për ekzaminime mjekësore.

http://www.lajm.com.mk/DesktopDefaul...ArticleID=2511

----------


## ridy85

duhet te ket me shum kontroll per kto persona qe e quajn veten "mjek popullor"....duhet te ket kontroll gjithmon nga policia se perndryshe arrijm ne kto raste ekstreme...pastaj dhe nga ana tjeter dhe njerzit duhet te fillojn te kuptojn se nuk te sheron hoxha po te sherojn spitalet dhe mjeket.

----------


## Antipatrea

Sa te kete injorante ne shqiperi e kosove, ka per te pasur edhe mjeke popullore...

----------


## white_snake

ca bahet kshu mer aman, 
hajde mjeksi popullore hajde

----------


## iliria e para

Sikure te guxonin te gjithat qe kan rene viktime te kesi "doktorve" , te dilnin dhe ta thone kete....  Sa do te ishte numri?

----------


## Lunesta

Po sikur te sherohet ajo goca nga qimet dhe suret e hoxhes ca do thoni juve?

----------


## Antipatrea

Kush ma ka fshire postimin e meparshem??????
Po e them prape. Hoxha ja ka bere mire, te gjitha kane paguar per injorancen e tyre. Te besosh ne gjera te tilla ne shekullin e 21 ?! Mire tu behet...

----------


## dodoni

Injoranta ka pasur, ka, dhe do kete gjithmone, kudo ne bote, jo vetem ne Kosove e Shqiperi. Por, edhe pse jane injoranta, padrejtesite dhe krimet ndaj tyre duhet te sanksionohen me ligj. Psh. ne kete rast, futja hoxhes burg te perjetshem e pastaj e shohim sa "mjeke popullore" do guxojne te bejne gjera te tilla.

----------


## xfiles

> Kush ma ka fshire postimin e meparshem??????
> Po e them prape. Hoxha ja ka bere mire, te gjitha kane paguar per injorancen e tyre. Te besosh ne gjera te tilla ne shekullin e 21 ?! Mire tu behet...


avash ti avash,
si ja paska bere mire,
ka plot njerez hallexhinj qe shkojne tek hoxha me shpresen se do i ndihmoje,
kur ka hall te madh njeriu detyrohet e mban shprese neper hoxhallare sepse mjeksia te pakten ne shqiperi eshte ca si prapa, mjeket dine vetem te bejn receta per ftohje se ate e kane mesuar permendesh.
Jemi me te vertete ne shek. e 21 por problemet jane po ato qe shkujve te kaluar.
Ajo vajza ka patur dhimje koke, nuk eshte gje e vogel, prandaj ka shkuar tek ai mashtruesi per tu sheruar dhe fatkeqsisht ndodhi ajo qe ndodhi, prandaj mos thuaj "iu be mire".

Mjeksia popullore nuk duhet ngaterruar me keta palaço mashtrues.
Bimet mjeksore jane nje pasuri e madhe dhe nuk duhet humbur tradita e perdorimit te tyre.

Nga pervoja e them se dikur kam patur probleme shendetsore dhe mjeksia "moderne" nuk me sheroi e as qe i shkoi afer,
takova nje mikun tim qe merret me bime mjeksore dhe vetem duke pire nje si tip çaji te bere nga dia lloje bimesh u sherova plotesisht.

Kuptohet qe ka plot mashtrues po ju lutem mos i fusni te gjithe ne nje thes.

----------


## alibaba

Orgji seksuale për nder të Zotit Allah, duke pirë chloform nën tingujt e leximit të Kuranit, mbrasja është e suksesshme nuk është me rëndësi a është djali i hoxhës a i burrit.

----------


## 007uk

I njejti rast,sikur ky ''mjeku popullor'' te kishte qene prift,do shikoje se c'fare komentesh do bente ketu komuniteti mysliman,por une nuk do te bej te njejten gje, sic bejne ata,ne keto raste.
per muhabetin qe eshte ne fjale,doja te thoja...se mos te ndjek laiku......! sepse po te ndoqi,nga e keqja,do te bishe viktim,qofshin keto,prifterijne apo hoxhallare. :sarkastik:

----------


## Blue_sky

Hajde injorance,hajde!

----------


## joss

Njerezit jane "injorante", po dy pare mend ne koke nuk i kane??
Po te sheronte hoxha nuk do kishte nevoje per fakultet mjekesie, po kete e dine??

----------


## kiniku

> ka plot njerez hallexhinj qe shkojne tek hoxha me shpresen se do i ndihmoje,



Ne Kosove ka shume 'mjek popullor' qe ose jane Hoxhe ose Sheh dhe kryesisht ne rrafshin e Dukagjinit. 

Ja pervoja ime me nje Sheh.

Nje dite te nxehte vere para 6 viteve nje i aferm imi me erdh ne shtepi ne Prishtine me nje lutje te thjeshte, ta dergoja me veture (ai nuk kishte veture) ne Has ne Prizrenit, ne fshatin Lubizhde. Une menjehere i thashe se nuk ka problem dhe e pyta se cfare kerkon ne Lubizhde dhe ai tha se deshiron te kontaktoje nje Sheh i cili do ta sheron. Per gjysem ore tentova te ia kthej mendjen duke i thene se Shehu nuk mund ta sheroj por ishte i deshpruar, insistonte dhe kerkonte sherim. 

Vikendin e ardhshem ne Golfin tim dhe ne Has. Kerkonim fshatin Lubizhde dhe mezi e gjetem. Ishte nje fshat shume lart buze bjeshkes. Rruga ishte shume e keqe. Arritem por Shehu kishte shkuar ne Prizren per te blere dicka. Aty ishin edhe 2-3 vetura tjera me hallexhinje. Ky i afermi im menjehere filloj te bisedoj me njerezit qe ishin duke pritur Shehun ndersa une qendrova brenda ne veture duke ndegjuar muzike. Kaluan dy ore dhe Shehu ende nuk erdh. Veturat plot hallexhinje shtoheshin.

Dikur u merzita dhe dola edhe une dhe fillova te degjoj se cfare po flitnin keta hallexhinje. Ndeza nje cigare dhe vetem po degjoj. Njeri nga ata, nje burre i pashem 40-50 vjeqar iu fliste per aftesite cudiberese te Shehut. Ne nje cast beri me gisht tek nje shkemb i cili ishte ne nje breg te vogel ne bjeshke dhe tha: "Ky shkemb ka qene duke u rrokullisur poshte malit dhe po te mos ishte babai i Shehut i cili i doli perpara dhe i tha NDAL, shkembi do te perfundonte poshte ne fshat".

Ketu me 'kcej' damari sic themi ne ne Kosove. Iu pergjigja:
" Kjo eshte genjeshter dhe vetem nje budalle mund ta besoj".

Qetesi. Asnje nuk flet. Te gjithe u shtangen nga kjo cfare thashe. 
Pas disa sekondave qetesie, ky burri tha:

"Ju te rinjet nuk besoni ne keto gjera". 
"O axhe, kjo eshte genjeshter dhe ky Shehu eshte vetem mashtrues" fola pa hezituar fare.

Prap qetesi. Askush nuk thote asgje. Ky i afermi im me shikon disi me inat se pse fola ne ate menyre. 

"Sa merr Shehu per nje vizite?" vazhdova une,
"100 Marka" me tha ky burri,
"Shtrejt bre" ia ktheva,
"Eshte Sheh i forte" tha,
"Po e beri ate shkemb te leviz, do ia jap 1000 Dm dhe veturen" thashe.

Disa nga ata filluan te qeshin.

"Mos be hajgare shume" mu kercnua ky burri.

Nuk fola me sepse nuk doja te nxis situaten dhe ky i afermi im turperohej.

20 minuta me vone erdh Shehu, me nje Kamion. Sheh me Kamion dhe me mustaqe them me vete, cfare kombinimi. Zbriti dhe bisedoj me ata hallexhinje te cilet i bindi te ia shkarkojne dyert te cilat i kishte blere per shtepine e tij te re. Ndertonte shtepi te re.

Shkarkonin hallexhinjet sikur per Nobel. 

Fillon te i pranoje Shehu nje-nga-nje. Une i them ketij te afermit se dua te hyje brenda bashke me te dhe te shoh dhe degjoj cfare thote dhe ben Shehu. Ky kategorikisht kunder. 

Del Shehu ne nje cast jashte ku ishim duke pritur dhe fillon te bisedoje me njerezit aty. Fillon te iu thote se duhet besuar dhe gjera te tilla bla bla bla. 
"Sheh, a eshte e vertete se babai juaj ka ndalur ate gurin e madh vetem me nje NDAL komande" e pyta, dhe ai i cuditur,
"Po e vertete eshte" pergjigjet,
"A mundeni edhe ju te beni nje gje te tille" e pyta dhe ai shume-shume i cuditur largohet pa me kthyer pergjigje. 

Mos ta zgjas; ky i afermi muarr nga Shehu nje liter uje, nje dove, dhe nje talisman, hajmali dhe per keto paguajti 150 Dm.
"Po pse 150 kur cmimi eshte 100" e pyta,
"Me tha se kjo eshte magji e forte dhe e shtrejte" pergjigjet,
"Po cfare tha, nga se lengon ti" e pyta,
"Me ka zene terri (dikush i ka bere magji, sehir)" me pergjigjet ky i afermi.

E shikova njehere, ndeza nje cigare dhe u kthyem per ne Prishtine pa folur pothuaj asnje fjale.

P.S - Ky i afermi im eshte kthyer para 6 muajesh nga Sllovenia ku ka bere nje operacion ne kurriz dhe eshte sheruar plotsisht.

----------


## xfiles

kinik,
nuk eshte se ve ne dyshim se ai Shehu apo ai Hoxha jane mashtrues,
por Antipatrea tha se mire ja beri asaj vajzes se vete e ka fajin qe beson ne keto gjera,
une i thashe se kur ka hall njeriu shkon me shprese per tu sheruar e nuk mund ti thuash mire tu be pse besove.

----------


## kiniku

> kinik,
> nuk eshte se ve ne dyshim se ai Shehu apo ai Hoxha jane mashtrues,
> por Antipatrea tha se mire ja beri asaj vajzes se vete e ka fajin qe beson ne keto gjera,
> une i thashe se kur ka hall njeriu shkon me shprese per tu sheruar e nuk mund ti thuash mire tu be pse besove.



Pajtohem me ty. Te quotova si pikenisje per postin tim, se *ka plot njerez hallexhinj qe shkojne tek hoxha me shpresen se do i ndihmoje*,; jo per te treguar te kunderten.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Mjekimet popullore jane shume te vlefshme. Barerat dhe cajrat mjekseore ne 

shume raste,  zevendesojne edhe mjekimet me moderne. Ne fund te fundit eshte 

nje medote alternative ne te kuruar dhe eshte shume mire kur ke njerez te afte 

per kete pune. Fatkeqesisht, hallexhinjte e shkrete bien pre e mashtruesve te 

shumte. Per sa kohe qe do te kete injorance, hall apo mungese mundesish, 

mashtruesit do te jene aty , gati per te rrjepur njeriun e shkrete qe vjen e le 

qimet e kokes vetem nga deshperimi. Me vjen shume keq qe degjoj raste te tilla, 

uroj qe shume njerez te ndergjegjesohen , dhe qe te ndahen njohesit e vertete 

te bimeve me te ashtuquajturit hoxhallare e bamires a ku di une.

----------


## alibaba

Ka një dallim shumë të madh nga mjekët popullorë që prodhojnë çajra dhe magjistarët që "shërojnë" me hokus-pokus.Janë dy profesione krejt të ndryshme.

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Une habitem si nuk e ka hequr njeri qafe me gjithe keto poshtersira qe paska punuar larte e poshte. T'ja kishte bere njerezve te mi (qe nuk besoj se do te arrijne ndonjehere ne nivelin e shkuarjes neper hoxhe a gjera te tilla) do t'ja kisha bere personalisht nje "magji" para syve te tij, sic thote Kadareja, me ndonje modifikim te portretit deri ne epoken abstraksioniste.

Cfare zgjidhjeje! Je manjak? Behu hoxhe se beke qejf pa te rene njeri ne qafe! Merru edhe leket si shperblim per masakrat e tua.

----------


## J.G

Me solli ndermend nje liber te Ramiz Likes(qe se mbaj mend titullin)ku flitet per nje rast si ky.Por sharlatan si ai hoxhe do te kete ,sa te kete njerez qe besojne ne keto gjera.

----------

